# Let's start an SM Story!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Since it's a slow today, I thought it would be nice if we could all get together and make a story.

Here's how it goes. We each add a sentence, or two.

I'll get it started:


Once upon a time there was a beautiful woman in search of......


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Since it's a slow today, I thought it would be nice if we could all get together and make a story.
> 
> Here's how it goes. We each add a sentence, or two.
> 
> ...


Someone to love......


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She searched high and low for someone to love, with no luck. So she went to the mall instead.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520391
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She searched high and low-she searched the internet, local coffee shops, even the grocery store...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She bought a pretty dress, new shoes, a nice designer handbag, earrings and an Annie's pretzel.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

You see, she had a very imortant............

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> She bought a pretty dress, new shoes, a nice designer handbag, earrings and an Annie's pretzel.[/B]



Now she's searching for a very wealthy man, to love, as she has maxed out her credit cards.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She's a smart woman; she knows exactly what department to visit to meet a rich man who loves small dogs.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520402
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But she's debating if she really wants to start the search tonight as she feels "fat" from her Annie's pretezel (thinking to herself: boy was it good though!).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She has one motto and she uses it to make toasts when she meets her friends for drinks...............Men, Coffee and Chocolate....the richer the BETTER!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She's a smart woman; she knows exactly what department to visit to meet a rich man who loves small dogs.

But she's debating if she really wants to start the search tonight as she feels "fat" from her Annie's pretezel (thinking to herself: boy was it good though!)


Hmmmmm, I'm fat but I know a few rich men at the gym!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

But she decides to look anyway. So, she starts walking to the golf shop in the mall.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> But she decides to look anyway. So, she starts walking to the golf shop in the mall.[/B]


Maybe she will find a man there who actually has balls. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520416
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO. But, all she finds are men that are interested in "swinging" so she struts over to...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520419
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The slow "swinging" putter..


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This thread makes me feel.... dirty... :smtease:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> This thread makes me feel.... dirty... :smtease:[/B]


Steve I am guessing you did not mean you feel like a "dirty ole man." :smrofl: 

Oh a man, She follows him to the pool and spa store..........


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wouldn't you know it.....his wife and small dog were there waiting for him!! :w00t:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..where he purchases floaties to wear in his jacuzzi, which
turns her off and she heads on to...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> ..where he purchases floaties to wear in his jacuzzi, which
> turns her off and she heads on to...[/B]


the bookstore, maybe she can find a smart man there.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520443
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No such luck at the bookstore - bunch of nerds - so she heads off to the food court to stuff her face with fries


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

and low and behold.......right before she enters the book store - right there in front of her is.....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Geraldo Rivera signing his book for someone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

so she said "Hi" and went to the food court...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> so she said "Hi" and went to the food court...[/B]


but before she got there, she slipped on something, fell and....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520456
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was Geraldo, extending a hand....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

repulsed, she got to her feet quickly. Suddenly the guy with the floaters was looking better, but maybe a rootbeer float would be better...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

.........better?! anything would be better than a rootbeer float, so she finds herself heading for the closest bar.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> .........better?! anything would be better than a rootbeer float, so she finds herself heading for the closest bar.[/B]


...but then, at the last minute, she decides to take a detour to....


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

the spa at the mall, she decides to go and get a full body massage.
she talks to the receptionist and sets up her appointment, 

a few minutes later she gets called back into to the room and who walks in the door to give her a massage but...........


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520470
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the little ladies' room where she straightened her wig and tightened the screws on her wooden leg.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Princess Charlotte the <strike>harlot</strike>. Oh, my, but PC certainly gets around!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520477
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was at this moment she realized why her name is Peg....hmmmm she thought, while getting her full body massage, "I wonder if PC will give me a discount, after all I don't have a full body"....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..as it turns out there was no discount as she never bought very
much body lotion (obviously).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

so now, Peg was a little short on money...and still a little horny so she decided right then and there to.....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

buy Lenny Kravitz's new cd, in stores today! Lenny Kravitz is the hottest rocker I wish I knew. Next to Bono, of course, says she.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

and with her new purchase she left the mall and....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

realized her new cd would not help her with her "problem" afterall. She still had the hidious memory of Geraldo in her mind. So she decided to stop at an old boyfriends, she hadn't seen in years...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she remembered what a hunk he was with all the muscles and jet black hair, she rang his door bell, her heart beating so hard that she was sure he would hear it, and then the door opened


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"Holy Crap", she screamed, with the look of horror on her face.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my,what has she gotten herself into?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Was it Geraldo's brother?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

No, he was as beautiful as ever!! Her body almost went limp.

She had realized she had forgotten to shave, and sand, her legs.

She knew she had to leave as quickly as possible.........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

but then he invited her in for a glass of wine. She thought...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hmmmmmmm..."Red, or White?", she asked.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she was so excited but then it dawned on her---------she had forgotten his name :new_shocked: was it


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

the name suddenly comes to her.........."Raul"


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> she was so excited but then it dawned on her---------she had forgotten his name :new_shocked: was it[/B]



Captain Joe? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I can be pretty certain that none of you are budding authors who are just about to land some BIG publishing deal and disappear.


runs away quickly, changes user name, changes all phone numbers, and logs off


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I can be pretty certain that none of you are budding authors who are just about to land some BIG publishing deal and disappear.
> 
> 
> runs away quickly, changes user name, changes all phone numbers, and logs off[/B]



Oh, yes, this will be published. It will be on the Best Seller list, for sure.

We will be the next "Sidney Sheldon"

Come on Steve, add to our story. Don't you want credit for this ~ LOL

Now where were we?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Raul is a Spanish interpreter with a sexy accent. He asks her in for some wine and...

(Actually, Raul is an interpreter that works at Court here and he is a hottie!!! And very well dressed as well.)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, she says, Hello Steve, do you remember me? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She accepts his offer. She is delighted to find, yet another, good looking man in his house........


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> She accepts his offer. She is delighted to find, yet another, good looking man in his house........[/B]


who was his interpreter...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she sighs


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh, she says, Hello Steve, do you remember me? :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

That was funny. Now don't feed into Steve ~ LMAO

Get back to the story..........

I'm just dieing to find out what happens next :smrofl:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Both men offer to give Peg a foot rub and back massage while singing romantic Spanish songs to her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520716
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She exclaimed....he's also very handsome.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Both men offer to give Peg a foot rub and back massage while singing romantic Spanish songs to her.[/B]



She is so relieved, that her one foot is getting soooo much attention...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: :smheat: oh my she says, what have I gotten myself into


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

She remembers that she took a vow of celibacy last month when she joined the convent.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

But that was then and this is now...


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

(I'm confused, is this thread over? Is she still at the mall? Can she actually get a man if she has a wooden leg that needs constant adjustment?) oh well....

She settled down on the cold wooden bench where she happily devoured a gooey cinabon as the stranger approached her with eager expectancy. "Is this seat taken?" He inquired with smoldering intensity. She wiped the last remnant of cinabon off her waiting lips and said "Not at all. Just let me clear my packages away." He smiled warmly at her and said "Thank you so much! Something told me to come over to this bench." She blushed slightly and let out a girlish giggle.
The warm smile never left his face as he continued, "After all it's not every day that a man meets a woman who looks exactly like his mother."


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

She remembers that she took a vow of celibacy last month when she joined the convent. 



> But that was then and this is now...[/B]


She says "Raul, you naughty boy, aren't you going to introduce me to your friend?" Raul says "Peg, this is my friend Fabio". 

Suddenly.....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

an adorable fluffy white puppy dog walks in the room


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> an adorable fluffy white puppy dog walks in the room[/B]


and Peg remembers that the only love she really seeks is that of a fluffy white puppy, for there could be no greater love than is found in the dark brown eyes of a Maltese. Peg grabs the puppy, who was being fed only Ol' Roy kibble, and runs out of the house determined to show this puppy what it's like to be a Spoiled Maltese.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> an adorable fluffy white puppy dog walks in the room[/B]


The fluffy white puppy belly walks over to where Raul and Fabio are massaging Peg's one foot. Peg is blissfully unaware as she grabs Peg's wooden leg with her mouth and runs out of the room.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Peg nimbly hops after the tiny dog as it disappears into the bedroom.........she gasps...."there is a bed in here" as she falls upon it's waiting broadness. Raul's crooked smile plays across his handsome face as he whispers.....


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=520752
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some time later, Peg hops out of the bedroom with a smile on her face. The fluffy white puppy has happily chewed up the prosthesis into the shape of a bone. The (two?) men hobble each to their homes, with a smile stuck on their faces. 

The End (?)

Cyndi


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

One leg is better than none.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> One leg is better than none.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 
That's the best ending! :aktion033: 

Cyndi


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

"the little ladies' room where she straightened her wig and tightened the screws on her wooden leg."

This made me lol in rl. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Amazon isn't showing that they have this yet??????

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just KNOW this will be in Oprah's book club!!!! :smrofl: ... and can't wait to read the sequel!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

